# What is the rarest animal you’ve found?



## Nicole C G (Oct 8, 2021)

For me, it’s Sassacus cyaneus. A pretty rare jumping spider. I found it on a (dry) pool toy and was very surprised as I had seen one from the same genus online the other day and thought “wouldn’t that be cool to find one of those”

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 1 | Wow 4 | Love 3


----------



## Poonjab (Oct 8, 2021)

The vaquita. Was just swimming  around doing vaquita things

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 3 | Thinking 1


----------



## Mister B (Oct 8, 2021)

My ex wife !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Thearachnidaddict (Oct 8, 2021)

I once found some wild ctenus exlineae however I do not know the rarity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Oct 8, 2021)

My P irminia out in the open 












P irminia



__ Tarantulafeets
__ Jul 30, 2021
__ 3
__
eating
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
psalmopoeus irminia photos
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						I think I just experienced a miracle. My P irminia stayed outside long enough for me to take...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Wow 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bigfoot

found a species of snake that isn’t found that often

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nicole C G (Oct 8, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> The vaquita. Was just swinging around doing vaquita things


I didn’t know they could swing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hakuna (Oct 8, 2021)

Crotalus horridus - Extremely dark, almost black with brown streaks; Timber Rattlesnake while hiking about 4-5 years ago.

He/She was sunbathing on a very rocky part of the path we were on. Gave them about a 10 foot birth. Probably the darkest rattlesnake I’ve seen so far. They are endangered up here in NY

Pictures have been lost along with an old phone, very unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## goliathusdavid (Oct 8, 2021)

I was lucky enough to see a couple wild california condors in the Grand Canyon a few years ago (it really is the best when you unintentionally run into USFWS biologists and they show you where all the stuff is). Also had the great privilege of watching a large family of a dozen or so giant river otters in Brazil, and while no longer living, I did collect a Mosasaur tooth in DE which was pretty awesome. 

REALLY jealous of @Poonjab though. I wish I could have had the chance, it seems nearly impossible now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hakuna said:


> Crotalus horridus - Extremely dark, almost black with brown streaks; Timber Rattlesnake while hiking about 4-5 years ago.
> 
> He/She was sunbathing on a very rocky part of the path we were on. Gave them about a 10 foot birth. Probably the darkest rattlesnake I’ve seen so far. They are endangered up here in NY
> 
> Pictures have been lost along with an old phone, very unfortunately.


I’ve seen a black one, but only pic

Did you see the news about the blonde one found?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakuna (Oct 8, 2021)

viper69 said:


> I’ve seen a black one, but only pic
> 
> Did you see the news about the blonde one found?


Not until now. Mississippi? Makes sense a lighter colored one was found down south.  We’ve always had pretty dark ones around here, due to the climate. The one I mentioned earlier was probably about 3’ long maybe a bit shorter


----------



## Malum Argenteum (Oct 8, 2021)

I almost stepped on a _Sistrurus catenatus_ (Massasauga) a long time ago while scrounging for firewood on a canoe-camping trip here in WI, where they're state endangered.  Neat snake -- gave me much more warning than I deserved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poonjab (Oct 8, 2021)

Nicole C G said:


> I didn’t know they could swing


Swim*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## viper69 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hakuna said:


> Not until now. Mississippi? Makes sense a lighter colored one was found down south.  We’ve always had pretty dark ones around here, due to the climate. The one I mentioned earlier was probably about 3’ long maybe a bit shorter


Yep Miss. It's decent sized, I'm surprised it's lived this long out in the wild.



			https://www.deseret.com/u-s-world/2021/10/6/22710621/mississippi-woman-are-blonde-snake

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Snark (Oct 9, 2021)

Angela.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Oct 9, 2021)

Caught a few Northern Red-bellied Brown Snakes (Storeria occipitomaculata occipitomaculata) Which are absolutely beautiful.

Also had a channel catfish on my line in lake Manitoba post flood, but I was fishing for Jack and it snapped my line before I could get it in. I have landed a Mariah tho, which are these weird looking fish that look like they are part eel.

As for insects I'm not sure what I'd call rare since the majority of them live in microclimates.

Edit: also got surrounded by coywolves once when I was walking a forest trail with all my younger cousins (14-6yrs old) I was 16 at the time and the eldest one there.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 9, 2021)

Not exactly rare but I think unusually. I found a Gasteracantha cancriformis all the way up in New York.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Oct 10, 2021)

Probably the potential world record common snapper I caught when I was younger.



I remember the first time I caught a DeKay's snake and that really threw me through a loop. I thought I knew all the reptiles native to my area and here was this little 6" snake, puffed up with a triangular head, and I'm sitting here trying to figure out if there's a venomous snake that I never heard about lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 24, 2021)

Bit of an old thread, but I found a spotted turtle in a bog in RI once. They're listed as Species in Most Need of Conservation in the state, which I guess is a long way of saying endangered

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicole C G (Oct 24, 2021)

Cool stuff guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 29, 2021)

_Acmaeodera consors_, 3rd known specimen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Wow 1


----------



## goliathusdavid (Oct 29, 2021)

pannaking22 said:


> _Acmaeodera consors_, 3rd known specimen.


Literally drooling in jealousy right now.


----------



## Vulash (Sep 6, 2022)

Potentially new species of ancient sea sponge (fossil). 

Pulled a 17 inch mud puppy out of a creek in West Virginia on a trout pole. That thing was super dense and heavy.


----------



## 8 legged (Sep 7, 2022)

Dolomedes fimbriatus in Germany...


----------



## Vulash (Sep 7, 2022)

viper69 said:


> Yep Miss. It's decent sized, I'm surprised it's lived this long out in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.deseret.com/u-s-world/2021/10/6/22710621/mississippi-woman-are-blonde-snake



That's really cool, but that article is an absolute mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Sep 7, 2022)

A coral snake in Austin, Texas.


----------



## arthurliuyz (Jan 5, 2023)

_Carabus lafossei_


----------



## CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy (Jan 6, 2023)

A family of trumpeter swans.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 6, 2023)

Undescribed. On the DNA analysis waiting list. Poss. Heteropoda. Only known specimen, discovered Saturday, ‎March ‎31, ‎2018, ‏‎7:04:54 AM at  18.706064,  98.981716

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Isopods others (Jan 7, 2023)

Probably a french partridge they aren't exactly rare just I'd never seen one 
I did see a hedgehog which are becoming increasingly rare,


----------

